# 18 books primarchs series over 4 years



## Brother Lucian

*18 heroes in 18 novels across four years*

The superhuman sons of the Emperor are more than just demi-gods of battle. They're also fascinating, complex characters... and soon you'll be able to read a whole lot more about them.​    
Each of the 18 volumes in this premium collection will tell an iconic tale of one of the galaxy's greatest heroes, during or perhaps even after the events of the Horus Heresy.

The series launches in May, with the story of the Avenging Son, master of the XIII Legion, Roboute Guilliman.



Right from the email blast that just landed in my inbox.
I simply LOVE that Black Library is getting up in gear again!


----------



## Angel of Blood

Well someone beat me by a few minutes. 

As long as they're not hideously over priced. Then cool beans! Looking forward to them all really, author depending though. I swear to fuck, if Swallow writes Sanguinius or anyone but Abnett writes Alpharius and Omegon...


----------



## Euphrati

Angel of Blood said:


> Well someone beat me by a few minutes.
> 
> As long as they're not hideously over priced. Then cool beans! Looking forward to them all really, author depending though. I swear to fuck, if Swallow writes Sanguinius or anyone but Abnett writes Alpharius and Omegon...


Let's be honest here, there are a number of primarchs that only a single BL author has done them true justice. Take Lorgar Aurelian- hands down this is ADB's bad boy. I mean, you can argue that this novella is already published. The same goes with ADB's claim to Night Haunter, although I will admit I could live with Abnett writing him after his bloody overpowered badarsery in The Unremembered Empire. And speaking of Abnett and his writing in TUE, I'd put Roboute Guilliman squarely in his corner alongside Alpharius and Omegon. He took a primarch I've always been 'meh' about (Guilliman) and turned him into someone I'd sit down with over a glass of wine. Although I have not forgiven Abnett for the atrocity that was his handling of Prospero Burns and I want him as far away from Russ as possible. I want to actually read about my beloved primarch and not some random human perpetual that he decides to pull from the woodwork.

The other primarchs i'm not sure about, though I keep leaning towards ADB for Angron as well. :laugh: ADB just writes the primarchs too well!


----------



## Sevatar

I very much like the idea. But "this premium collection" has me worried what the first release will cost.


----------



## Lord of the Night

Who should do who, in my opinion;

Lion El'Jonson - Gav Thorpe
Fulgrim - Unsure
Perturabo - Graham McNeill
Jaghatai Khan - Chris Wraight
Leman Russ - Chris Wraight
Rogal Dorn - John French
Konrad Curze - Aaron Dembski-Bowden
Sanguinius - James Swallow
Ferrus Manus - Anybody, he's just so damn boring and no writer has yet established him as a character I like. So I really don't care who does him.
Angron - Aaron Dembski-Bowden
Roboute Guilliman - Dan Abnett
Mortarion - Anyone, nobody has really claimed him in a way.
Magnus the Red - Graham McNeill
Horus Lupercal - Dan Abnett
Lorgar Aurelian - Aaron Dembski-Bowden
Vulkan - Nick Kyme
Corvus Corax - Gav Thorpe
Alpharius Omegon - Rob Sanders

I think the authors that have been writing about particular Legions, and have shown they understand the character of the respective Primarch, should be the one to write about said Primarch. Annandale writing about Guilliman is... mixed news I think. He's just so all over the place with writing quality, on the one hand you have the terrifying The Traveller and the wonderfully atmospheric Damnation of Pythos, and on the other hand the poorly edited, characterised and structured Death of Antagonis and the dull Typhus the Traveller shorts (Not to mention his desire to inject his Mary Sue character Setheno into all his main 40k stories.) Hopefully we'll have another Pythos and not another Antagonis with his take on the Avenging Son.


LotN


----------



## Stephen74

Sorry but Gav Thorpe should not be allowed to do any of them.:ireful2:


Cost once again will raise its ugly head but at least this is over 4 years, we shouldn't be getting too spammed with books. 

There has been some discussion about why they are not releasing the books in Legion order, obviously there are a lot of Papa Smurf haters out there, but I think Gooleyman will make a good first read.


----------



## Brother Lucian

Gav would do fine with the Lion, I enjoyed the legacy of caliban series, as well the starter Angels of Darkness. And his recent the Emperor expects was an enjoyable read.


----------



## Lord of the Night

Brother Lucian said:


> Gav would do fine with the Lion, I enjoyed the legacy of caliban series, as well the starter Angels of Darkness. And his recent the Emperor expects was an enjoyable read.


Indeed, and his Raven Guard stories (Deliverance Lost, Soulforge, Ravenlord) all show that he has a great grasp of what makes Corax tick. I think he is the ideal writer to pen the Lion and the Ravenlord's origin stories.


LotN


----------



## Brother Lucian

On another note, I could submit Andy Smilie for Blood Angels. He have shown he have a good hand on Flesh Tearers, and the heresy era Blood Angels needs a good bit more viciousness.


----------



## Lord of the Night

Brother Lucian said:


> On another note, I could submit Andy Smilie for Blood Angels. He have shown he have a good hand on Flesh Tearers, and the heresy era Blood Angels needs a good bit more viciousness.


Hmm I don't know. He could do Sanguinius's darker side justice, but could he capture the Great Angel's innate humanity, ethereal majesty and the essence that made him the greatest of the Emperor's Sons?? Not really sure.


LotN


----------



## Stephen74

Brother Lucian said:


> Gav would do fine with the Lion, I enjoyed the legacy of caliban series, as well the starter Angels of Darkness. And his recent the Emperor expects was an enjoyable read.


The guy couldnt write a peter and jane book unless he could find a way to put the word rockcrete in to every other sentance. Angels of Darkness was bar none the worst booking i've ever had to suffer.


----------



## Brother Lucian

Then I respectfully have to disagre. I know he is an author with divided oppinion. But lets try to keep on topic of the series. It looks like Leman Russ is the second to come.


----------



## Mellow_

I love the way the series blurb says the Primarchs are incredibly complex characters! ... I've read various Novels and they are FAR from complex, they are quite child like, simple and in some cases thick!


----------



## Angel of Blood

Lord of the Night said:


> could he capture the Great Angel's innate humanity, ethereal majesty and the essence that made him the greatest of the Emperor's Sons?? Not really sure.
> 
> 
> LotN


Swallow sure as hell can't. His Sanguinius was beyond flat and plain in FtT.


----------



## Nordicus

I admit, when the Lorgar book comes out, I will be buying it straight off! Looking forward to seeing these little collections.


----------



## Brother Lucian

Since these books appearently will revolve around iconic tales of the primarchs. Do you folks have any idea to what they could be or contenders for them? As in known legends of the primarchs that hasnt been touched on so far, or at least only in passing.

Given how little some of them has been fleshed out, especially with belicose Ferrus Manus dying before getting much screentime at all. I wonder how much they are needing to invent to fill out the books.


----------



## Chaosveteran

Wouldn't it make more sense to write about the primarchs in the numerical order? 1, 2, 3, etc...

I know that they were all discovered by the emperor in a messed up order but still....1, 2, 3 makes more sense than 13, 1, 15...


----------



## Mellow_

It would be great if it was chronological in the sense of the order they were found by The Emperor. But I'm sure BL won't want to commit to a definite order because it may ruin some deep dark piece of fluff somewhere.


----------



## Stephen74

Mellow_ said:


> I love the way the series blurb says the Primarchs are incredibly complex characters! ... I've read various Novels and they are FAR from complex, they are quite child like, simple and in some cases thick!


Indeed. In giving legions their own style GW has largely made the Primarchs one trick ponies. There are some exceptions but but it could be difficult to add depth to some of them with trampling over a lot of existing fluff.


----------



## Angel of Blood

Rogal Dorn has to be the Iron Cage right?

Curze I would guess would be him becoming the Night Haunter or his assassination and the lead up to it.

Angron, the slave rebellion on Nuceria up to his 'rescue' by the Emperor perhaps.


----------



## Brother Lucian

The Dark King short story is where Curze snaps and turns his face from the Emperor.


----------



## sadLor

From B&S... this is from BL's facebook page:



> That’s right guys,
> A brand new series is coming!
> One of things that we've been asked since the Horus Heresy began, is when you'll get to see more of the origin stories of the primarchs, and what they got up to during the Great Crusade.
> Well this series answers those questions (some of them).
> An 18-book series of novels that will feature each of the primarchs in an iconic story, whether that be *the tale of their discovery by the Emperor, the saga of an ancient brotherly rivalry, or a chronicle of them leading their Legion to war at the apex of the Great Crusade.*


Anyone want to take a guess as to which story each primarch will have?

My only guess would be the Lion's book will feature the story of the Lion and Russ' rivalry.

Mortarion's origin story would be fantastic... that's one of my favourites.

Angron - I would definitely like to know more about the Emperor's meeting with him and why he made the decisions he did regarding Angron.


----------



## Angel of Blood

Brother Lucian said:


> The Dark King short story is where Curze snaps and turns his face from the Emperor.


Yeah, we already have that though. Doubt they would write about it again.


----------



## Brother Lucian

The brotherly rivalry clearly sounds like Rogal Dorn vs. Perturabo.


----------



## Angel of Blood

I still think the Iron Cage is the obvious story for Dorn.


----------



## Deus Mortis

My suspicion would be that Fulgrim's could be when the Emperor's discovers him. Not because it's particularly remarkable but because it then leads to him meeting his Legion of 300 and meeting Ferrus. That's such a formative part of the IIIrd legion background I would think that might be a good place for them to mine for literature.


----------



## Brother Lucian

Angel of Blood said:


> I still think the Iron Cage is the obvious story for Dorn.


Well their rivalry is positively ancient by that point, so its still very much plausible to be the iron cage.


----------



## gen.ahab

Brother Lucian said:


> Then I respectfully have to disagre. I know he is an author with divided oppinion. But lets try to keep on topic of the series. It looks like Leman Russ is the second to come.


Extra sploosh? I question the necessity of the book, but I'm very happy with the author. If anything, I would like to see him add a bit more of the old space wolf humor to the character. Dour fucks do not the space wolves make.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Angel of Blood

gen.ahab said:


> Extra sploosh? I question the necessity of the book, but I'm very happy with the author. If anything, I would like to see him add a bit more of the old space wolf humor to the character. Dour fucks do not the space wolves make.


Nah, I was almost completely indifferent to the Space Wolves until Prospero Burns, The Emperor's Gift and Battle of the Fang.

Abnett, ADB and Wraight wrote far more interesting Space Wolves/Vlka Fenryka, than anyone else, hated Kings.


----------



## gen.ahab

Angel of Blood said:


> Nah, I was almost completely indifferent to the Space Wolves until Prospero Burns, The Emperor's Gift and Battle of the Fang.
> 
> Abnett, ADB and Wraight wrote far more interesting Space Wolves/Vlka Fenryka, than anyone else, hated Kings.


To each their own. I will say that I do like the new wolves and I think those three authors added a lot of depth that Rout didn't have with King, but I also think the Rout lost a bit of humor and humanity that really set them apart from other marines. I don't want the wolves lose anything that they've gained. I just want Wright to add back in those little touches that set the wolves apart.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Brother Lucian

http://z13.invisionfree.com/The_First_Expedition/index.php?showtopic=202&st=2355

Noticed this over at the TFE forums. Look like the Primarchs series will be entirely hardback as hinted. But i sure hope it will have an ebook option.


----------



## MontytheMighty

Angel of Blood said:


> I swear to fuck, if Swallow writes Sanguinius or anyone but Abnett writes Alpharius and Omegon...


How about Sanguinius and Mortarion by Swallow
Corax and Lion by Thorpe
Vulkan by Kyme!


----------



## MontytheMighty

Angel of Blood said:


> Swallow sure as hell can't. His Sanguinius was beyond flat and plain in FtT.


You are talking to a man who originally gave FtT a 10/10 review


----------



## Lord of the Night

MontytheMighty said:


> You are talking to a man who originally gave FtT a 10/10 review.


And this reply is from a guy who thinks that because I like a book, and an author, he dislikes, my opinion is no longer valid.

I don't think I have to spell out what my reply is to that. But the first half of it is a curse word.


LotN


----------



## MontytheMighty

Lord of the Night said:


> And this reply is from a guy who thinks that because I like a book, and an author, he dislikes, my opinion is no longer valid.
> 
> I don't think I have to spell out what my reply is to that. But the first half of it is a curse word.
> 
> 
> LotN


Never said any of that. Please don't be so insecure about your opinion.


----------



## Lord of the Night

MontytheMighty said:


> Never said any of that. Please don't be so insecure about your opinion.


No not directly. But this is not the first time you've used my endorsement of Fear to Tread as a subtle putdown of me. Frankly it's annoying. You don't like Jim Swallow or his books, fine. I do, also fine. But just because I like them doesn't mean that my opinion should be taken with a grain of salt.

There are people on this site who LOVE Legion. They consider it one of the best books in the entire HH series. I think of it as being one of the five weakest (Along with Battle for the Abyss and Prospero Burns, eg). But just because those people enjoy Legion and I don't doesn't mean I think their opinion on the books overall is lesser.


LotN


----------



## MontytheMighty

Lord of the Night said:


> No not directly. But this is not the first time you've used my endorsement of Fear to Tread as a subtle putdown of me. Frankly it's annoying. You don't like Jim Swallow or his books, fine. I do, also fine. But just because I like them doesn't mean that my opinion should be taken with a grain of salt.
> 
> There are people on this site who LOVE Legion. They consider it one of the best books in the entire HH series. I think of it as being one of the five weakest (Along with Battle for the Abyss and Prospero Burns, eg). But just because those people enjoy Legion and I don't doesn't mean I think their opinion on the books overall is lesser.
> 
> 
> LotN


I would like to make 2 points here...

1. Saying "I really liked FtT" is different from giving the novel a perfect 10/10 endorsement as a reviewer

2. I cite your 10/10 endorsement of FtT not to "put you down" - but rather to highlight the utterly irreconcilable difference between your taste and AoB's (which happens to align with mine in this case)


----------



## Brother Lucian

http://www.blacklibrary.com/Home/primarchs-remind-me.html

Ye gods, an 18 books first edition series that is limited to 2500 books in stock? I could stomach a large first edition series if it was persistently from a high end author like adb or abnett. 

But a long first edition series with mid tier authors too in the mix? Im gonna wait for the ebook versions, doesnt really feel worth it for an 18 books series. Even more so if they turn out to not be properly sized, as BL seems to love doing small books these days to trust their definition of novels in blind faith alone for a first edition series.

At least the Black Legion series put out a healthilly sized book as its first offering by a top author and is a series I want to support.


----------



## Knockagh

What's the estimates out there for price? Ifs it's anymore than £25 I would be pretty miffed. The age of sigmar limited editions are stunning books, (contents are shite, but nice books, bought the first two and gave up) I think the nicest they have done yet. They are £25 so no reason for these to be more.


----------



## March of Time

Knockagh said:


> What's the estimates out there for price? Ifs it's anymore than £25 I would be pretty miffed. The age of sigmar limited editions are stunning books, (contents are shite, but nice books, bought the first two and gave up) I think the nicest they have done yet. They are £25 so no reason for these to be more.


A limited edition novella is £30, so I'd expect these to be £40 to £45!


----------



## Knockagh

You're probably right although I think at 40-45 a pop they don't stand a chance of selling 2500 limited editions 18 times. The number of limited editions coming out per release has been going down generally. So I was hopeful given the AoS releases pricing it might be more realistically proved at 25!


----------



## Knockagh

The standard hardbacks are on Amazon, america, pre order For $17.50 retail. That's the same price as the beast arises books. So I'm expecting similar size and length. Can't see the limited editions going to crazy prices if the hardbacks are going to retail at a sensible price. 

I love the length of the beast novels, maybe in the minority on that but it suits me. I can usually easily read one in a week even if I'm really busy and I like a variety of stories. Some of the weighty heresy novels have felt like a huge drag, especially if during the read I have bought a couple of other books that I'm keen to get at.


----------



## Kharn The Complainer

Brother Lucian said:


> *18 heroes in 18 novels across four years*
> 
> The superhuman sons of the Emperor are more than just demi-gods of battle. They're also fascinating, complex characters... and soon you'll be able to read a whole lot more about them.​



Wait....Robute was blind this whole time?! WOW!

NEVER FEAR! I BASHED SOME NAILS INTO IT AND NOW IT'S FIXED. 
Black Library can get in contact with me and we can sort out some kind of payment method. I mean, forgetting to paint the eyes on Robute is a bit of a noob mistake. I bet they'd feel pretty fucking stupid if they published books with a blind Robute on the cover.


----------



## forkmaster

Lord of the Night said:


> Who should do who, in my opinion;
> 
> Lion El'Jonson - *ADB*
> Fulgrim - *Graham McNeill*
> Perturabo - *John French*
> Jaghatai Khan - Chris Wraight
> Leman Russ - Chris Wraight
> Rogal Dorn - John French
> Konrad Curze - Aaron Dembski-Bowden
> Sanguinius - *Anyone but* James Swallow
> Ferrus Manus - *Rob Saunders* (because of his small blurrs in _Wrath of Iron_).
> Angron - Aaron Dembski-Bowden
> Roboute Guilliman - Dan Abnett
> Mortarion - *Chris Wraight*.
> Magnus the Red - Graham McNeill
> Horus Lupercal - Dan Abnett
> Lorgar Aurelian - Aaron Dembski-Bowden
> Vulkan - Nick Kyme
> Corvus Corax - Gav Thorpe
> Alpharius Omegon - Rob Sanders/*Dan Abnett*


Fix'd!


----------



## Angel of Blood

forkmaster said:


> Lord of the Night said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who should do who, in my opinion;
> 
> Lion El'Jonson - *ADB*
> Fulgrim - *Graham McNeill*
> Perturabo - *John French*
> Jaghatai Khan - Chris Wraight
> Leman Russ - Chris Wraight
> Rogal Dorn - John French
> Konrad Curze - Aaron Dembski-Bowden
> Sanguinius - *Anyone but* James Swallow
> Ferrus Manus - *Rob Saunders* (because of his small blurrs in _Wrath of Iron_).
> Angron - Aaron Dembski-Bowden
> Roboute Guilliman - Dan Abnett
> Mortarion - *Chris Wraight*.
> Magnus the Red - Graham McNeill
> Horus Lupercal - Dan Abnett
> Lorgar Aurelian - Aaron Dembski-Bowden
> Vulkan - *ANYONE BUT* Nick Kyme
> Corvus Corax - Gav Thorpe
> Alpharius Omegon - Rob Sanders/*Dan Abnett*
> 
> 
> 
> Fix'd!
Click to expand...

Fix'd x2


----------



## Brother Lucian

David Annandale will be writting the upcomming 'The hunt for Vulkan'. Im curious to see if he can write a good take on the primarch.


----------



## Lord of the Night

Brother Lucian said:


> David Annandale will be writting the upcomming 'The hunt for Vulkan'. Im curious to see if he can write a good take on the primarch.


That assumes Vulkan is actually in the book.



forkmaster said:


> Alpharius Omegon - Rob Sanders/Dan Abnett!


No! Dan Abnett doesn't get the Alpha Legion, not the way Rob Sanders does. Sanders is the only author I will accept for the Sons of the Hydra.




forkmaster said:


> Perturabo - John French


Also no! French just had Perturabo as the Angry Marine Primarch, randomly crippling a marine who gave him bad news and just being ANGRY!!! all the time. McNeill gave us an incredible complex character who ultimately was a human man with great and beautiful dreams that nobody bothered to care about.


LotN


----------



## Angel of Blood

Lord of the Night said:


> No! Dan Abnett doesn't get the Alpha Legion, not the way Rob Sanders does. Sanders is the only author I will accept for the Sons of the Hydra.


I'd say Abnett did them perfectly. Sanders followed on excellently from what Abnett created, but it was Abnett who made the Alpha Legion what they are now in the series. Well actually no, it was Abnett who made them excellent and interesting, Sanders who followed on Abnetts work very well, and then others who have turned them into overpowered moustache twirling douchebags.

I want Abnett to follow up Legion more than anything else in the Horus Heresy series right now.


----------



## MontytheMighty

Lord of the Night said:


> No! Dan Abnett doesn't get the Alpha Legion, not the way Rob Sanders does. Sanders is the only author I will accept for the Sons of the Hydra.


What an odd thing to say


----------



## forkmaster

Angel of Blood said:


> Fix'd x2


To be fair, Vulkan is the most boring of all the Primarchs. Nick Kyme can do whatever he pleases with the Primarch as long as he stays away from Konrad Curze.



Brother Lucian said:


> David Annandale will be writting the upcomming 'The hunt for Vulkan'. Im curious to see if he can write a good take on the primarch.





Lord of the Night said:


> That assumes Vulkan is actually in the book.


Yes to me it sounds like a red herring.



Brother Lucian said:


> No! Dan Abnett doesn't get the Alpha Legion, not the way Rob Sanders does. Sanders is the only author I will accept for the Sons of the Hydra.


Rob Saunders built a lot of the Alpha Legion from Dan Abnetts work, but I can agree that he is the only to date that have gotten the Legion right besides Dan. Either of them are fine by me.



Brother Lucian said:


> Also no! French just had Perturabo as the Angry Marine Primarch, randomly crippling a marine who gave him bad news and just being ANGRY!!! all the time. McNeill gave us an incredible complex character who ultimately was a human man with great and beautiful dreams that nobody bothered to care about.


McNeill gave a peaceful Perturabo who didn't care for any of this. Surely it would fit him during the Great Crusade, not in the Horus Heresy. He is supposed to be bitter, which is what I got from _The Crimson Fist_. Just justify that bitterness and you got a resentful great evil character. But then depending on when the story takes place, I can deal with McNeill taking on the character, like him during the Great Crusade years. If it's more HH, I would want French to do it.


----------



## Angel of Blood

See that's the thing. I actually like Mcneill's Perturabo, but as you said, it seems more at place at the time of the Great Crusade. What Mcneill failed to do, was convince me of Perturabos reasons for joining Horus. From everything I saw of his character in Angel Exterminatus, he should be loyal, he would in fact make an excellent loyalist. 

But to be fair. No one has done that. Of all the Primarchs, I'm least convinced by Perturabo and his reasonings, they all just seem poor excuses.


----------



## ExaltedUrizen

I am very convinced by Lorgars decision. But to be fair I don't understand why any primarch stays loyal, when there are other real gods that can literally make them immortal.


----------



## Knockagh

BL are creating quite a stir over this. I think I revise my previous price guess to an obscene amount for a small book. The hype is starting to piss me off a little.... Which is rare I'm usually nuts for these things


----------



## evanswolves

Its up to order, and only £40... was expecting it to be more

176 pages..


----------



## Euphrati

Numbered, limited edition series with a great displayable cover? *sigh* Oh BL, how you do woo me.

Ordered.

On a secondary note- I do wish that these limited eds would come with a complementary ebook copy so I can read them without risking the actual book.


----------



## Knockagh

Ordered.... I thought £40 was steep enough, it's a pretty small book, talon of Horus was £45 and it was a door stop. But it is what it is, looking forward to getting a look at it. It will be interesting to see how fast it sells...


----------



## Sev

55€, so about the same price and size as _Ragnar Blackmane._ And there will be 17 more...

Nope, after all the trilogy boxsets and HH stuff they put out recently, I think I will pass on this one. Might buy one if ADB does Lorgar or Angron.


----------



## Brother Lucian

Yep, as I thought, ridiculously overpriced for a microscopic amount of content. So not worth it, pass. Especially when you consider they are planning 18 in total.


----------



## Deus Mortis

So I read the free extract and was reasonably excited. I liked it. And with Path of Heaven being apparently being the best book BL have released in a while, I was looking forward to this.

Now, all that good-will has just vanished. £40 for 178 pages?! Fuck off.


----------



## Knockagh

Yip it's 22.47 pence per page or 0.09 pence per word, assuming a page of 250 words. It's an expensive wee shite.


----------



## Angel of Blood

Great investment for eBay though if you're that way inclined.


----------



## gen.ahab

$65 + shipping for 176 pages of David Annandale's literary up chuck? Yeah, no, I'm good. Thanks though. 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Knockagh

Anyone any idea when these will start shipping?


----------



## March of Time

Knockagh said:


> Anyone any idea when these will start shipping?


I got an email today that said it had been mailed.


----------



## Knockagh

Hhmmmm nothing in my inbox yet and I ordered that bad boy seconds after it went on...must be living in Northern Ireland, we are the outer rim of the galaxy when it comes to deliveries.


----------



## Roninman

Angel of Blood said:


> I'd say Abnett did them perfectly. Sanders followed on excellently from what Abnett created, but it was Abnett who made the Alpha Legion what they are now in the series. Well actually no, it was Abnett who made them excellent and interesting, Sanders who followed on Abnetts work very well, and then others who have turned them into overpowered moustache twirling douchebags.
> 
> I want Abnett to follow up Legion more than anything else in the Horus Heresy series right now.


Agree. Dan was perfect on his alpha legion book. There was some real intrigue happening, not sure who was who and this maybe made it my favoutire Heresy book so far. Every other book is just too straightforward or some really stupid and unthinkable suprises comes along. 

Sanders is ok, but Dan made them what they are. Cant believe mr lord cant even agree on this.


----------



## Knockagh

10 days from ordering and no delivery..... Flippin next one will be out at this rate


----------



## March of Time

My copy got delivered on Saturday, Wonderful production quality...I'm impressed!


----------



## Trickless Trickster

After nine days, my copy has finally been shipped... Looking forward to it (plus a few Heresy goodies), despite it being written by Annandale.


----------



## Valrak

Anyone got a juicy spoiler review?


----------



## forkmaster

We have the next book in the series already.


*Edit*: Also this cover is shyte. Not a fan what they are going with in this series.


----------



## Angel of Blood

Shit cover, but glad to see Wraight doing Russ, he needs to the Khan too.


----------



## forkmaster

Angel of Blood said:


> Shit cover, but glad to see Wraight doing Russ, he needs to the Khan too.


Agreed! In another thread which I just posted about new frontcovers, I saw that this story will be about the clashing between the Wolves and the Dark Angels. Fun that they can flesh that story out.


----------



## gen.ahab

At least Russ doesn't look like a possessed Donald Trump. That's a silver lining.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Angel of Blood

Only now just realised that it should work out as around one book every two and a half months.


----------



## Knockagh

gen.ahab said:


> At least Russ doesn't look like a possessed Donald Trump. That's a silver lining.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk



Ha very good. The photos on the BL site were absolutely awful of Guilliman but in real life it was pretty cool art. The book visually in reality is really stunning.

The book itself though wasnt much fun though.... I liked David Annadales work in previous books I have read. This one wasn't bad but it certainly wasn't amazing. I would have rather it was about a more pivotal event in Gullimans life of the legions history. It could have been written from his perspective, just something to give it more pizzazz! I wanted less bolted porn and something extra from these books. Still hopeful for the coming ones.


----------



## forkmaster

Knockagh said:


> Ha very good. The photos on the BL site were absolutely awful of Guilliman but in real life it was pretty cool art. The book visually in reality is really stunning.
> 
> The book itself though wasnt much fun though.... I liked David Annadales work in previous books I have read. This one wasn't bad but it certainly wasn't amazing. I would have rather it was about a more pivotal event in Gullimans life of the legions history. It could have been written from his perspective, just something to give it more pizzazz! I wanted less bolted porn and something extra from these books. Still hopeful for the coming ones.


When and when does it take place? Please don't say it's Calth *AGAIN*...


----------



## Knockagh

Not Calth no, but it is a planet with lots of underground tunnels....... Original stuff!


----------



## evanswolves




----------



## Knockagh

Next release not until October. Don't know about the rest of you but I'm heaving a big sigh of relief over the respite.


----------



## gen.ahab

Wait, the Wrestle, Giggle, Bitch-Slap incident? Bah, should have picked something else we haven't already covered 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## forkmaster

3rd book seems to be Magnus and I think Graham is writing this one. No idea what it will be about though.


----------



## Knockagh

Second book, Russ, up on the returned wonderful preorder. Have pushed the button immediately of course but I'm really hoping the story is better than the Gulliman offering. Book looks again awesome though!


----------



## Mellow_

Having just finished the Guilliman story I can honestly say I was underwhelmed.

I have no idea what the point of "some Ork battle" has to do in the greater scheme of the Primarch and his thoughts/background.

Very weird.


----------



## Knockagh

Mellow_ said:


> Having just finished the Guilliman story I can honestly say I was underwhelmed.
> 
> I have no idea what the point of "some Ork battle" has to do in the greater scheme of the Primarch and his thoughts/background.
> 
> Very weird.


Yea it was rubbish. I haven't heard much positive about the guilliman book. I'm giving Russ a go though, really hope they get better. Looking forward to Magnus too.

Hope springs eternal! I think like yourself I was hoping for something slightly more insightful than some crappy battle book.


----------



## forkmaster

Yeah the Guilliman-book was good example of how to not write a Primarch-focused book at all.


----------



## Entarion

If I could spend all my money on these beautiful books I would. *sigh* Neverthless, I wanted to ask about limited editions. I see Magnus is soon out but no limited edition available. Only for Perturabo.

Are they sold out so quickly ? Not that I would buy them (I am aiming for hardbacks now) but it they are gone so quickly I will have to watch very carefully when book about Lion is available for pre-order.

I also guess that no release order was given right ?


----------



## evanswolves

Limited edition of MAgnus has been and gone, it is indeed sold out, gorgeous book it is aswell, they all are actually... Saw a copy of the Guilliman LE go for near £200 a week or so back!


----------

